# First time camper



## Trophy buck (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok I'm a outdoorsman but my wife isn't. I am taking her and my son and 2 nephews camping for the first time, I'm really excited for them to come. Any ideals on what we can do for fun so they can have a good time, I can just sit by the lake all day and enjoy myself but I want them to have fun so they will want to come again. We will be camp at lake Lanier. Thanks


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 30, 2016)

Outdoor games are always fun.  Cornhole, ladder ball, etc.  Just throwing a ball/frisbee can be fun.  Take them hiking and looking for critters under rocks and logs along the lake shore.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 30, 2016)

Camping by a lake?  Fishing poles are a Must!

I like to make cooking a big deal while camping.  plenty of time on my hands, so drawn out meals are fun.  

The kids will be a breeze though if you have a fishing pole and lake.  They can swim.  Learn to skip rocks.  

You will be fine.  
Have fun!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 30, 2016)

Pudgy Pie Irons;

http://www.generalrv.com/blog/pie-iron-recipes/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 30, 2016)

Two families here one with a big motorhome and one with tents. On the first link you can scroll down and see the various places on the left of the page they've been and campground activities.

The second link show a family with kids, games, etc. He's quite the gear head, chef & forum member;

http://www.pbandjadventures.com/Places/Lake Lanier/Lake Lanier.htm

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=876894
Campground looks nice too!

My kids always like to fish, swim, hike, explore, and play games around the camp site. We always tried to camp close to the playground, but not too close. Don't ever camp close to the bathhouse either. Too noisy!


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 31, 2016)

Roasting marshmallows , roasting hotdogs on a stick , playing cards on table outside , walks through the campground , swimming , ghost stories by the fire , warm honey buns in tinfoil on the fire .


----------



## 660griz (Aug 31, 2016)

Get some nice comfy zero gravity camp chair for the wife. A side table, shade, some thermo cell devices, and a fan depending on the weather. Depending on the kids, they usually can find something fun to do at a lake in the woods. If they can't, send them to gather kindling.
Make some frozen adult beverages.


----------



## bear claw (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm with T&T I like to make cooking a big deal while camping good eats go great with good memories


----------



## Milkman (Aug 31, 2016)

I assume you are tent camping. If so you may need to consider an electric fan and drop-cord for "a/c" Also some sort of light for inside and outside. 

Chairs

LARGE cooler(s)

everything you can think of for food prep and eating. Plates, cups, utensils, paper goods, condiments, etc.. 

Take games for both inside and out  

skate boards, bikes

 take stuff to allow you to cook and eat out at the table. (griddle, coffee pot,  etc) 

hot dogs and marshmallows for the fire

Something you will learn about camping is it is best to have a large container(s) with all the stuff ready to go at a moments notice. That is the way most camper owners do it by leaving everything in the camper.


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Pudgy Pie Irons;
> 
> http://www.generalrv.com/blog/pie-iron-recipes/



Thank you!!


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> Outdoor games are always fun.  Cornhole, ladder ball, etc.  Just throwing a ball/frisbee can be fun.  Take them hiking and looking for critters under rocks and logs along the lake shore.



Thank you!


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

artfuldodger said:


> two families here one with a big motorhome and one with tents. On the first link you can scroll down and see the various places on the left of the page they've been and campground activities.
> 
> The second link show a family with kids, games, etc. He's quite the gear head, chef & forum member;
> 
> ...






thank you!!


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I assume you are tent camping. If so you may need to consider an electric fan and drop-cord for "a/c" Also some sort of light for inside and outside.
> 
> Chairs
> 
> ...





Thank you!!


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

papabear321 said:


> I'm with T&T I like to make cooking a big deal while camping good eats go great with good memories



Thank you!


----------



## Trophy buck (Aug 31, 2016)

660griz said:


> Get some nice comfy zero gravity camp chair for the wife. A side table, shade, some thermo cell devices, and a fan depending on the weather. Depending on the kids, they usually can find something fun to do at a lake in the woods. If they can't, send them to gather kindling.
> Make some frozen adult beverages.



Thank you!!


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 31, 2016)

Bicycles if you have room lets them meet new kids in the park also.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2016)

If you are tent camping take a tarp and put over it and over your eating area. If there is no rain in the forecast put a tarp up over your tent and your eating area. A dry camp is a happy camp. I can put up a tent in a desert and it will rain.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 31, 2016)

We have put up a tent, a dining canopy over the table, and a tarp between the two.

My kids usually found playmates at the campground. Bicycles for sure.


----------



## olewarthog (Sep 1, 2016)

You didn't mention the ages of the kids, but you may want to check out geocaching.  There are probably quite a few geocaches around Lake Lanier.  Its like a treasure hunt by smartphone.  The geocaching app is free.  You can get more info here: www.geocaching.com/guide/


----------



## rjseniorpro (Sep 1, 2016)

*tent camping in summer*

If you are tent camping it will be hot. Pick a shaded area and remember bug spray.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 15, 2016)

Trophy buck said:


> Ok I'm a outdoorsman but my wife isn't. I am taking her and my son and 2 nephews camping for the first time, I'm really excited for them to come. Any ideals on what we can do for fun so they can have a good time, I can just sit by the lake all day and enjoy myself but I want them to have fun so they will want to come again. We will be camp at lake Lanier. Thanks



So we need an after action report on this trip ???????????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2016)

BIG tarp is a must for family camping, both for shelter during rain, and shade. Make sure you have an air mattress or some other comfy bed for the wife. If she don't sleep comfy, nobody is happy. Smores are good with kids. Make the kids cook them for you.  

I started taking my son camping when he was about a month old. He's 21 now and still loves it.


----------



## Trophy buck (Sep 15, 2016)

Milkman said:


> So we need an after action report on this trip ???????????



Lol! I will provide the AAR, we will be going camping right after bow season!


----------



## Trophy buck (Sep 15, 2016)

Milkman said:


> So we need an after action report on this trip ???????????



Lol! I will provide the AAR, we will be going camping right after bow season!


----------

